# giant waxy monkey tree frogs requirement



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi everyone, iv just put 2 giant waxy monkey tree frogs on hold, and i was wondering if anyone could tell me the exact requirements for these frogs eg, heat, tank size, lamp, substrate ect ect.
they are adult sized aswel.
thankyou.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

there you go mate the wonders of the 21st century ebay and you tube
YouTube - waxy monkey tree frog care

cheers spencer.................


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*thankyou*

thanks mate, appreciate that.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Youtube is THE worst place in the world for care of anything, I strongly recommend you find an actual caresheet.

In fact, here's one now-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-care-sheets/451013-waxy-monkey-care-sheet.html


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

manda88 said:


> Youtube is THE worst place in the world for care of anything, I strongly recommend you find an actual caresheet.
> 
> In fact, here's one now-
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-care-sheets/451013-waxy-monkey-care-sheet.html


Wrong frog! He's talking about p. Bicolor. Bicolor is a lot more delicate that many of the other species. You do need a large enclosure.(bigger than the size stated below! I'd say a 3ft square minimum.) they HATE anything sticking to them as these stresses them completely. ALWAYS cover any soil/coco with living moss. Or better still use No substrate and use live plants stood in saucers of water - much better. These frogs don't make good swimmers so don't put in any deep water bowls. The saucers are actually deep enough. 

Heres some more info:
Giant Waxy Monkey Tree Frog
(Phyllomedusa Bicolor)
*
Tank Size-Adult P. Bicolors need a large tank. I would sugest around 50 gallons per frog. A 3' tall x 2' wide x 2' long (90 gallons) would be fine for 2 adults. These frogs need room to jump, walk, crawl, and bask so a large tank is neccesary.
*
Food- These frogs take large food items when they are adults. I would recommend crickets, wax worms, earthworms, roaches, an occasional pinkie mouse, etc. Sometimes, fresh imports won't take common food items right away and you may need to experiment with different foods.
*
Temperature and Lighting- These frogs will bask in open sun light, so a good bulb helps. They can be kept fine at 77*F with no basking lgiht. I have e-mailed LLLReptile company and they suggested using a Repti-Sun 2.0 bulb. I think the temperature can vary with these frogs, but no too hot.
*
Humidity- The humidity for these frogs should be about medium-high, around 60-70%, because they come from a warmer area. I have not kept these frogs, but this is what I know from reading and talking with people who keep them.
*
Tank Decor- An assortment of different sized branches is good for these frogs. They like thick and thinner branches to climb. A large water bowl is needed, because they are so large. A variety of tropical plants is also good. Plants can be bought at many locations including :http://www.blackjungle.com*. A background is needed on the back and sides on the tank, so they frogs know that there is a barrier. A substrate of bed-a-beast is also good.
*
Breeding- This species is extremely hard to breed. I have heard that they breed about once and then no more. No one has found out what makes them breed. Almost all specimens sold in the pet trade are WC. Watch out for large nose rubs when picking out a nice specimen.
*
Tadpoles- Since this species is so rarely bred, I know nothing about the care of their tads.
----------------------


My Note: I haven't heard of anyone breeding these here in the UK. AG kept them for a number of years but with no breeding. I'm sure they have been imported a few times but doubt they have lived long to be honest due to being delicate. Going back 15 years ago there were only a hand full of us keeping phyllo Sp here.'
Phyllomedusa Sauvagei is mire hardier and has been imported a number of times. In the 2000s john coote imported some from the sandfire dragon ranch believing them to be the first time into Britain however a few keepers did in fact already have them. Again I'm not sure if they have been bred here- I haven't seen anything apart from cb coming in through Europe or the states. Shame as a lot of people bought these frogs as they were the 'in' frog for a bit. Johns that he showed of at one of the IHS shows back then on the t-Rex stand were unfortunately both males. If you err managed to breed I could happily explain how to care for them due to beeedig some of the others like trinitatus and tomopterna


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn! Thank you for pointing that out :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I would have liked to have pointed you to an amazing website on monkey frogs that was made by a friend from Finland in the late 1990s but sadly its no longer there. If your interested in maybe talking to the most knowledgable person on monkey frogs here in the uk then pm me. I can only point you in the direction though.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*giant waxy*

well i will be in honest with you, iv never kept frogs at all, but there is something about the giant waxy that i like.
only problem i have is tank size, they require a huge tank, which i cant fit anywhere haha, so was thinking of putting them in a slightly smaller tank something like 60x60x45, would this be okay for the giant waxys.

thankyou for your help.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that only 45cm tall? For tree frogs you'd want something taller, at least 60cm, in fact something like this would probably be a good size going by animalstorey's explanation of tank sizes

Exo Terra Glass Terrariums 90 x 45 x 60cm - Surrey Pet Supplies

It's expensive, but that's what you get with frog keeping!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxy*

yes it is 60 tall, i already have that sized tank, thank god.
just needed to know for sure.
thankyou.


----------

